# Lascia il lido e il mare in fido



## H675

"Lascia il lido e il mare in fido" : quelle en est la signification ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ci serve un contesto chiaro, grazie



> *3. Soyez clair et fournissez du contexte.*
> 
> • Fournissez des phrases entières et des informations sur le contexte dans chacune de vos questions. Des commentaires supplémentaires sont fortement recommandés dans le cas de termes techniques. Ceci permet aux autres membres de comprendre votre question et de vous aider plus efficacement.


----------



## H675

C'est l'une des 5 phrases issues d'une méthode d'apprentissage utilisée en chant lyrique (et servant aussi à se chauffer la voix).
Je ne sais quoi vous dire d'autre si ce n'est que j'aimerai connaitre la signification des paroles de ce court texte et à l'avenir des autres si possible ici ou ailleurs.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## lorenzos

mare *infido*


----------



## H675

Merci ! Savez-vous si sur ce même site d'autres traduction de ce manuel existent ? Ex: "Semplicceta tortorella..." ou "Avezzo a vivere...".


----------



## manliopagot

H675 said:


> "Lascia il lido e il mare in fido" : quelle en est la signification ?[/Q





H675 said:


> Merci ! Savez-vous si sur ce même site d'autres traduction de ce manuel existent ? Ex: "Semplicceta tortorella..." ou "Avezzo a vivere...".



Semplicetta tortorella
Simple+diminutif tourterelle

(Essere) avezzo - lat. ad-vitium
avoir l'abitude, l'abilité (le vice)


----------



## H675

Ok, je mettrais les phrases après, il y a une autre partition avant celles ci :

Manca sollecita, piu de lusato, ancorche s'agiti, con lieve fiato.
Faceche palpita, presso al morir.


----------



## lorenzos

Nicola Vaccai *Méthode Pratique de Chant Italien
German/French/English *


----------



## H675

Ohhh ! Un grand grand merci, ça simplifie.


----------

